# R15-500 one Sat. In Connector Does not work.



## mwdbigmike (Jul 12, 2009)

I just bought a R15-500 usesd off ebay. When I first hooked it up and got DTV to activate the reciever, I checked and was able to record and pause live TV. This reciever is on a regular Tv in my kids room. I found out the hard way that it will not let me Record on one channel while watching another. I switched my cables around on the back and both my cables will work on the Satellite in connection on the left side, but will not give me any signal on the other Sat in connection. I know that both my cables are good as well as my Dual LNB. I am running this reciever on a seperate standard 18" round Dish, that I setup myself. Is it possible to take this apart and fix it some how. Maybe a wire has come loose and needs to be re- saudered. I have a Hr 21-100 in master bedroom and a HR 22-100 in living room both on Vizio 47" 1080p Full HD TV's. I have these 2 recievers on a Slimline 5 outside dish setup by a DTV installer. We love our hd reciever's and they work great. Got the R15-500 so kids could record shows in their room. I just need some help on how to repair this problem if it is possible. 

Thanks
Big Mike


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If both SAT IN cables work on the R15's SAT1 input, but not SAT2, then it sounds like your SAT2 tuner is dead. Did you reset the DVR when you changed those cables?

Also, try repeating the "Satellite Setup" and be sure that BOTH tuners are enabled during the setup process. 

If none of that helps, then hopefully you can get your money back from the eBay seller. There's really no way to repair the hardware yourself.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you are unable to rectify the situation with the ebay retailer, you can use DirecTV to get a new receiver. If you have the Protection Plan, you can get the receiver replaced free of cost and there will be no extension to your commitment no matter if the defective receiver was owned or leased.

If you do not have the PP, you can still have it replaced for a shipping fee of $19.95, although some people have gotten that waived. If the defective receiver is owned, the replacement will be a lease and you will start a new 2 year commitment. If the defective receiver is leased, it will be replaced with another leased receiver, but there will be no extension to your commitment.

- Merg


----------



## mwdbigmike (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Litzdog for your help. i tried resetting the reciever and also tried a hard reboot by unplugging it, and re doing the setup install. Did not have such Luck. Looks like my tuner2 is dead. But, I bought it on Ebay and there is always a risk when doing so. It will record shows, so that is better than a regular reciever.

Thanks Merg. I do have the in home protection plan. I did not thanks of that, I have used it in the past on a regular reciever that I owned and they did come out and give me a new reciever free with out a lease. I will call them this evening and get the ball rolling to get them to come out.
Thanks guys for your help


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> If the defective receiver is owned, the replacement will be a lease and you will start a new 2 year commitment. If the defective receiver is leased, it will be replaced with another leased receiver, but there will be no extension to your commitment.
> 
> - Merg


Umm, since he bought it on E-bay and DirecTV activated it on his account I have a sneaking suspicion that it is NOT a leased receiver...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Umm, since he bought it on E-bay and DirecTV activated it on his account I have a sneaking suspicion that it is NOT a leased receiver...


There are retailers that "sell" receivers on ebay. Also, DirecTV might still activate a receiver that is listed as leased that is bought from an individual. Why? Well, they get a new customer and then they get to charge the person that was supposed to return the receiver to them and did not.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> There are retailers that "sell" receivers on ebay. Also, DirecTV might still activate a receiver that is listed as leased that is bought from an individual. Why? Well, they get a new customer and then they get to charge the person that was supposed to return the receiver to them and did not.
> 
> - Merg


I would consider that a dishonest business practice by DirecTV and hope it is not being done. In the very least it is a total violation of their own subscriber agreement. They should advise the "purchaser" that the receiver is not their property but belongs to DirecTV and should not have been "sold" to them. They should recommend the "purchaser" request a refund since the transaction was, in effect, selling of stolen goods.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> I would consider that a dishonest business practice by DirecTV and hope it is not being done. In the very least it is a total violation of their own subscriber agreement. They should advise the "purchaser" that the receiver is not their property but belongs to DirecTV and should not have been "sold" to them. They should recommend the "purchaser" request a refund since the transaction was, in effect, selling of stolen goods.


You know what? .....You've got a very valid point.Though I doubt that is ever allowed to happen


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

LOCODUDE congrats on 1000 posts!!!
Did the op say it was a leased receiver? Seems he just shortened his post leaving some things out.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

50+ said:


> *LOCODUDE congrats on 1000 posts!!!*
> Did the op say it was a leased receiver? Seems he just shortened his post leaving some things out.


Thank you..... Nope, the op never stated if the unit was leased....Would make a big difference.


----------

